# MontezumaBoy's knives



## MontezumaBoy

Here is what has lasted the test of time (some not too much time at all though ...);


----------



## YG420

Sick!!!!! Especially like the haburn! Great knives all around!!


----------



## Barmoley

Those are some very nice knives. Very jealous of your collection.


----------



## JayGee

What is the western suji in the last pic?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx all for the kind words ... love them all ...



JayGee said:


> What is the western suji in the last pic?



That is a Gengetsu (SS clad White) that came from Jon (JKI) however Randy Haas did the re-handle for me and it is bitchin ....

Here it is on "show your newest knife" with a DT that Randy did as well (in the Gyuto pics here); Thread 9726

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...west-knife-buy?p=507159&highlight=#post507159

Randy's work is killer,

TJA


----------



## JayGee

Hawt!


----------



## Mute-on

Damn tasty


----------



## pete84

Gorgeous collection. Especially diggin the handles :bigeek:


----------



## cheflarge

HHH's work is second to none!!! :goodpost:lus1:


----------



## statusquo

Really nice collection!


----------



## milkbaby

Sweet knives... I really like the western handled Haburn gyuto, but everything is really tasty!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Here is the list/details with re-handle info where pertinent (note: DT did NOT do a rehandle but his handle supplied with the 225 ITK was "re-purposed" on Mario's ... and is perfect).

Thx all for their comments - it is a work in progress ...


*Maker*
*Type*
*Blade*
*Handle*
*Handle/Maker*
*Haburn*
*Ko Bunka 150*
*AEB-L*
*AZ Ironwood & Bog Oak*
*Maker*
*Promethean*
*Petty 150*
*Clad CruForgeV*
*AZ Ironwood*
*Maker*
*Gengetsu*
*Petty 150*
*Clad W1*
*Unknown*
*Maker*
*Gengetsu*
*Gyuto 240*
*Clad W1*
*Burnt Chestnut*
*Maker*
*Gengetsu*
*Gyuto 240*
*Clad SemiStainless*
*Burnt Chestnut*
*Maker*
*CJA Edged Art*
*Gyuto 240 (XH)*
*AEB-L*
*HRB with Copper*
*Maker*
*Konosuke*
*Gyuto 240*
*ZDP-189 (Solid)*
*AZ Ironwood w/ Mokume & Carbon*
*Haburn*
*Kagekiyo*
*Gyuto 240*
*Ginsan*
*? Laquered *
*Maker*
*Ingoglia*
*Gyuto 180*
*CPM-154*
*Amboyna w/ Blackwood*
*Maker*
*Ingoglia*
*Gyuto 225*
*XHP*
*Cocobolla (?) w/ Blackwood (?)*
*DT (Long Story ...)*
*Devin Thomas*
*ITK 225*
*AEB-L*
*HRB with Mammoth & Blackwood*
*HHH*
*Haburn*
*Gyuto 240*
*AEB-L*
*Maple Burl w/ Copper & Bog Oak*
*Maker*
*Haburn*
*Bunka 180*
*AEB-L*
*Thuruya w/ Copper & Bog Oak*
*Maker*
*HHH*
*Garasuki*
*Clad Blue #1*
*Ironwood*
*Maker*
*MAC*
*Petty/Fillet*
*Moly*
*Molded plastic*
*Maker*
*Tsourkan*
*Honesuki 165*
*52100*
*CA Buckeye w/ Hippo & Blackwood*
*Maker*
*HHH*
*Fillet 200*
*AEB-L*
*CA Buckeye*
*Maker*
*Tsourkan*
*Sabaki 160*
*AEB-L*
*CA Buckeye w/ Hippo & Blackwood*
*Maker*
*MAC*
*Petty/Fillet*
*Moly*
*Molded plastic*
*Maker*
*Wakui*
*Sujihiki 240*
*Clad W1*
*Amboyna Burl w/ Blackwood*
*Mikey (Hona Mana)*
*Bloodroot Blades*
*Line knife (ish) 210*
*52100*
*Spalted Maple*
*Maker*
*Gengetsu*
*Sujihiki 270*
*Clad W1*
*Ironwood*
*HHH*


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My much better half recently asked me the dreaded "How many knives do you really have?" question ... I stammered and mumbled something about really not that many & I have sold a bunch ... So as it has been a while & (hopefully) she is NOT on KKF ... this is them (for the most part) ... as you can see 'sold a bunch' is a bit of a reach ... LOL ...

IMO The only good thing these last 18+ months have been is many of the makers I have been on "lists for" suddenly showing up ...

My Haburn, Tsourkan & (particularly) my Devin families have really grown up ... but seriously just being able to play with such a variety is particularly fun ...


----------



## Barmoley

MontezumaBoy said:


> My much better half recently asked me the dreaded "How many knives do you really have?" question ... I stammered and mumbled something about really not that many & I have sold a bunch ... So as it has been a while & (hopefully) she is NOT on KKF ... this is them (for the most part) ... as you can see 'sold a bunch' is a bit of a reach ... LOL ...
> 
> IMO The only good thing these last 18+ months have been is many of the makers I have been on "lists for" suddenly showing up ...
> 
> My Haburn, Tsourkan & (particularly) my Devin families have really grown up ... but seriously just being able to play with such a variety is particularly fun ...
> 
> View attachment 142155
> View attachment 142156
> View attachment 142157
> View attachment 142158


You are my hero. That is quite a collection. The third Devin from the left looks like ITK ~240, I had a 225, should've never sold it. What's the last one on the right? Those Haburns look great too, the western looks very nice. The Markos too, I only have 1 now and waiting for another...... too bad I couldn't keep all of them, stupid money limitation, what is all that about?


----------



## Homechef

I'll second that Haburn western gyuto compliment, that thing looks nice. Also noticed regarding your bought some/sold some comment that your table has gone from half full to both sides now, but you can still add a leaf, so plenty of room to keep adding!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Barmoley said:


> You are my hero. That is quite a collection. The third Devin from the left looks like ITK ~240, I had a 225, should've never sold it. What's the last one on the right? Those Haburns look great too, the western looks very nice. The Markos too, I only have 1 now and waiting for another...... too bad I couldn't keep all of them, stupid money limitation, what is all that about?



That is a MagnaCut in a octagonal (Devin took pity on me given my predilection for WA handles ... that makes 2 of them ...).


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Homechef said:


> I'll second that Haburn western gyuto compliment, that thing looks nice. Also noticed regarding your bought some/sold some comment that your table has gone from half full to both sides now, but you can still add a leaf, so plenty of room to keep adding!



This was my thinking exactly but I'm really not sure my lovely bride would feel that way ... but she tolerates this particular habit much better than others ... I have to go find the leaf and re-take the pics so it look spartan ...


----------



## captaincaed

Soooo, WCG in WA?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I know ... I know ... been travelling from June to Aug ... this work sh#t is a PITA ... but it is certainly on me ...

I have chatted with Mareko & Ian about doing a sort of 'hammer in' / WCG - likely in Tacoma but I really have to get off my butt to figure it out. Very doable IMO just takes me commiting. I believe my 2021 window has closed though so looking more in April/May 2022 ... still have hope ...

Oh and I am trying to get a house build (permits only just got approved) ... so a 'little' bit of a distraction ...


----------



## captaincaed

Haha! Life has been really busy this year, and we all have to be sensitive to everyone's level of COVID-prevention wishes.

I really meant that first message with a wink and a nudge, didn't come across at all! Great looking collection, and I'm still willing to help put a WCG together whenever that may be.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

All good senor~ A good kick in the a$$ "never hurts" IMO ... 

Will figure it out ... I just want to cook ... LOL ...

TjA


----------



## Barmoley

MontezumaBoy said:


> That is a MagnaCut in a octagonal (Devin took pity on my given my predelection for WA handles ... that makes 2 of them ...).


That's what I thought it might be, very cool. Looks to be around 240-250 long, hard to say from the pics though.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Barmoley said:


> That's what I thought it might be, very cool. Looks to be around 240-250 long, hard to say from the pics though.



Yes - just over 240 give or take ... love these ... I was thinking of what to do with the ITK but really I spent so many bloody years trying to find one in near new condition that it ain't going anywhere (famous last words ...). All the best!


----------



## Mikeadunne

dang, those markos...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Mikeadunne said:


> dang, those markos...



Thx chef - the sabaki/honesuki pair were a custom but really started with the Sabaki only. Then Marko used the other 1/2 of the block (CA Buckeye burl) I had sent him for this chicken killer so had to keep them together ... spacer really works ... buckeye can be a bit "yellow" for my taste but this one had all the grey/white/black tones I like in that wood.


----------



## drsmp

@MontezumaBoy Great collection! What’s the white handled western gyuto?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

drsmp said:


> @MontezumaBoy Great collection! What’s the white handled western gyuto?



That is a Tony LaSeur san mai (stainless over a core of Vtoku-2) ... I bought it on BST from James (thebradleycrew) - he buys them ... plays with them ... and sometimes I am lucky enough to see him selling one ... LOL / great guy to deal with ...



Sweet knife as all Tony's are IMO ...

Thx and all the best!


----------



## BGY_888

MontezumaBoy said:


> My much better half recently asked me the dreaded "How many knives do you really have?" question ... I stammered and mumbled something about really not that many & I have sold a bunch ... So as it has been a while & (hopefully) she is NOT on KKF ... this is them (for the most part) ... as you can see 'sold a bunch' is a bit of a reach ... LOL ...
> 
> IMO The only good thing these last 18+ months have been is many of the makers I have been on "lists for" suddenly showing up ...
> 
> My Haburn, Tsourkan & (particularly) my Devin families have really grown up ... but seriously just being able to play with such a variety is particularly fun ...
> 
> View attachment 142155
> View attachment 142156
> View attachment 142157
> View attachment 142158


 wow


----------

